
Wait until you get to picture #30 1875 Howard County Sheriff's House and Jail - edward
https://my.flexmls.com/traviskempf/search/shared_links/3mADu/listings/20200812154502685559000000
======
wodenokoto
Renovated for $1.5 million, on sale for $350.000

Browsing through 1-30 I though “this looks cheap even if it was in the middle
of nowhere”

Then they throw on a jail for free!

~~~
dogma1138
If this is anywhere near civilization and if zoning laws permit you could
probably turn this into a unique B&B experience that might attract quite a few
people...

You basically are buying a themed hotel for free..

Edit: just googled this, this is in Maryland unless the zoning laws are a PITA
this definitely can be made into a boutique hotel for people who are into
weird experiences.

~~~
antongribok
I think you mean Missouri, not Maryland.

~~~
dogma1138
I guess there are more than one, Google maps send me to Maryland.

~~~
antongribok
I mean the "MO" in the address kind of gives it away.

Also, that zip code is not anywhere near the east coast.

~~~
dogma1138
Not a yank didn’t checked that far just put Howard county

------
moepstar
That looks awesome and is basically a steal - or am i missing something?

Now, if only we hadn't bought a house recently and wouldn't be on the wrong
continent...

Yup, i'd at least take a look...

------
abpavel
Sheriff is a person too. It actually makes sense if he's the only law enforcer
in town.

------
rtlfe
Well that's super creepy. Looks like an episode of SVU.

------
yosito
Great Escape Room business opportunity!

~~~
bookofjoe
I read recently that the pandemic has pretty much ended the escape room
business.

~~~
yosito
I'm in Budapest, one of the places that pioneered escape rooms, and they're
still announcing newer and better escape rooms. Personally, I'm not
comfortable spending so much time in indoor public spaces this year, but
plenty of people are still doing it.

